# Help with latex zombie hands



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I am trying to make latex zombie hands (my first non-store bought prop), and I have been trying to follow some of the coathanger & latex designs I have found on the net, but I have had no luck. The latex doesn't seem to want to stick to the coathanger. This is getting very frustrating.

I know I am doing something wrong. Can anyone point me to some good resource(s) on using latex for projects like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Search the monsterlist for some helpful ideas. These seem to be the crowd favorite


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Try using cotton and latex to beef it up. Maybe even a little glue. I am on my 2nd part of hands that I made with latex. The 2nd pair, oddly enough, is on a cauldron. Picture below. I have yet to latex them yet.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Halloween/DSC02698.jpg


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Seamus. Here's what will work for you. Cut sections from a pen, or even some aquarium airline tubing as Black Cat does, and slide them onto the coat hangers to simulate the bones of the hand. It'll give you a much broader base to apply the latex and paper towels and cotton.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have it on good authority that cardboard tampon tubes can be used to make hand bones and fingers. And DT is right, beefing up the wires with unrolled cotton balls works really well.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

and yet another idea. I use drip irrigation line, its very cheap and every HD has it


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I used masking tape to build up bones before, but not for latex. I've gotta get me some latex!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Seamus, Here are some pics of how I did my Latex hands for various projects I've worked on. Once you start playing around with the latex, papertoweling and cotton it will become easier and easier. Don't give up. Before long you'll be posting how addicted to latex you are.

Pumpkin Guy :: Finger bones made from stiff wire and airline tubing. Each finger bone is cut to size and threaded onto the wire. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: Duct tape is used to hold the hand part in place. End of wires from hand are attached to the PVC pipe and taped in place. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: This is th index finger and hand bone strung on wire. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: Close up view of tip of finger (airline tubing). End of wire bent over airline tubing to hold it in place. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: completed hand attached to PVC coming out of side of pumpkin. Duct tape used to shape it and hold in place. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: Close up of hand with papertowel and latex added. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Pumpkin Guy :: The start of covering the hand with cotten and latex. Joints of fingers covered with cotton and latex. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Werewolf :: working on his wire and airline tubing hands. Still working on bulking them out with cotton and papertoweling along with the latex. picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Ground Risers :: Wolfpictures054.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I will take a look at every one. I am glad I found this place!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Seamus, Here are some pics of how I did my Latex hands for various projects I've worked on. Once you start playing around with the latex, papertoweling and cotton it will become easier and easier. Don't give up. Before long you'll be posting how addicted to latex you are.


Oh no, you mean you can get addicted to latex too? I am doomed! This is a really good thread, lots of good information!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Such cool ideas! Thanks for all the pics and info! And a huge THANKS to you Seamus for starting this thread! Cant wait to try these! :>


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

heres mine.... just ABS pipe, coat hangers and the tubing from a pressure sprayer cut in 3 pieces per finger. I then put on cotton balls and liquid latex... I took this off the web a few years back and cannot find the site to give my kudos to...


----------

